

Show HN: Voxelvoid – My first 3D game - bottled_poe
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id951394616

======
bottled_poe
Apologies in advance for the requirement of a fairly new device (5s or above).
My game engine makes use of some OpenGL techniques which are only available in
OpenGL ES 3. I'm planning to implement some alternative rendering techniques
in the next version which will support some older devices.

